# Basic first aid kit



## EdA

I keep my first aid stuff in a plastic fishing box in my truck, and I'll list 
everything in it. I carry this to field trials and when I go pheasant hunting.
1. contact lens saline solution
2. vet-wrap 2" & 3 "
3. skin stapler
4. tissue glue or super glue
5. Panolog
6. triple antibiotic ophthalmic ointment
7. Deramaxx or Rimadyl
8. Cephalexin & Amoxicillin 500 mg caps
9. Doxycycline 100 mg tabs
10. Imodium (loperamide) 2mg tabs or Metronidazole 500 mg tabs
11. gauze sponges and soft roll cotton cast padding
12. Atropine ophthalmic drops for penetrating eye injuries (use immediately)
13. thermometer
14. NewSkin 
15. Bufferin or Ascriptin
16. dog boots - I prefer the cordura nylon ones with neoprene tops
17. Benadryl capsules 25mg or 50mg

The skin stapler is a very avaluable item to have if you know how to use them (it's easy), your friendly veterinarian will teach you how. I have saved the pheasant hunt for at least 2 dogs by irrigating the wound and stapling it closed on the tailgate of a pickup.


----------



## Noah

My field kit is very similar the only additions that I have available would be:
-Injectable antihistamine RE-Covr 1.1 mg/kg IM (or benadryl)
-Prednisolone Sodium Succinate SOLU-DELTA-CORTEF 5.5-11 mg/kg IV
-Carbocaine
-I have a splint (human) from adventure medical outdoors that is a type of hard foam that can be folded in half or lengthwise or wrapped upon it's self to immobilize limbs or neck etc... in conjuction with roll gauze or vetwrap.
-white athletic tape
-syringes & needles


----------



## clipper

what is there in the way of an instruction book that goes with that stuff?...this is somthing I am very interested in.. im trying to get up a canine first aid class put on by a local vet.. 
i believe this is very important to those of us out running these dogs.. they do get injured..


----------



## Noah

clipper said:


> what is there in the way of an instruction book that goes with that stuff?...


Hmmm...4 years of vet school & years of "practice"! :wink: 
But, seriously...Lion Country Supply sells a canine first aid book, that I have not personally viewed, but maybe other posters might have and can recommend if it is any good.There are a number of canine medicine books for the dog owner that are available that I m sure are adequate. The real key is to be able to recognize the problem early enough to take appropriate action, which is in most cases is to get your dog to your beloved & dedicated vet. :shock:


----------



## Chuck McCall

Ed,

How do Deramaxx and Rimadyl compare? I've got a 9 yr old who takes Rimadyl periodically after workouts and my vet said I should switch to Deramaxx.....Any Pros or Cons.


----------



## labdoc

Ed & Noah,
My first aid kit is a well-stocked Bowie unit. Got you both beat! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson

My gripe with first aid kits is my own lack of competence. My wife is a Medical/Surgical ICU RN and could definitely treat an injured dog.

But for me, I'd likely just sort of open the kit up and show the stuff to the dog, hoping he'd feel better! :wink: I'm thinking I'll try to take Ed, Noah, Dr. J., Cray or Michelle along as part of my kit!

I'm curious about the Deramaxx, Rimadyl thing myself. Our almost 10 yr old "Bubba" is on Dermaxx. His arthritic front limbs got so bad that he'd not put any weight on them at times. The Deramaxx does seem to be helping. Sounds like he may develop some "tolerance" and we may need to bump the mg/day or mg/dose up at some point?

I think I've heard that Deramaxx is easier on the stomach and has less potential side-effects than the rym? 

- Chris


----------



## EdA

*Rimadyl vs Deramaxx*

Deramaxx is primarily a COX II inhibitor, and COX II is protective for the kidney, therefore dogs with impaired renal function should use Deramaxx with caution. It only need be given once daily.

Rimadyl has less COX II inhibition activity than Deramaxx, and is probably a little safer in dogs with impaired renal function. There have been some liver problems in Labradors, particularly ones who are low thyroid, taking Rimadyl. The percentage of problems is very small, and the liver changes are reversible when Rimadyl is discontinued. It is best given twice daily.

They are both generally safe and effective for the treatment of acute joint inflammation and degenerative joint disease. I think Deramaxx is more effective and only has to be given once daily.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

I'm just going to start hunting with Dr. Ed... no sense in both of us buying all that stuff!

Shayne


----------



## Guest

*first aid/stapler??*

I am putting together our first aid kit where can i buy a skin stapler? 
Cyndi


----------



## djansma

I carry more than one in my billfold are 3 band-aids and one has a needle and thread put in it do about anything with those items old eagle scout trick
in my hunting vest or coat a store bought small first aid kit . on the dogs kennels in the truck

first item is powered alum yes it is a spice for pickling but it will stop bleeding
if you put it on cuts it puckers the area and it does work I have used it
next is a space blanket
vet wraps by them at farm supplies
eye drops and band-aids
gauze pads
aspirins dogs can only have aspirins
cloth tape
tweezers
I carry a pocket knife
benadryl tabs
and triple antibiotic cream
I put them in a zip lock bag
and glued clothes pins on top of the dog crates
also I carry a vacuumed packed bag with baking soda dish soap and peroxide in it de skunking stuff
David J
_________________


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

are there store bought kits 'round folk could buy?
and I second gmhr1 about getting a stapler?
could you have 1 box for both man and beast?
seems like lots of crossover items.
I need to upgrade from my 2 inch by 5 inch johnson and johnson camping kit I have now


----------



## Deleted On Request

Ken Bora said:


> are there store bought kits 'round folk could buy?
> 
> I second gmhr1 about getting a stapler?
> 
> could you have 1 box for both man and beast?


Bump.... also have the same three questions.

Looking at the many kits on gundogsupply.com. I'm trying to figure out which would be best. Any vets wish to give suggestions?


----------



## Joe Dutro

Ready Dog makes a great Wound Care Pack that includes a skin stapler as part of the kit. It retails for about $42.
http://www.teamtakeem.com/store/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=251

They also have a larger Gun Dog Kit and Professional Kit that has about everything (hopefully) that you would need.

Joe


----------



## Deleted On Request

Thanks again, Joe. I'll check it out.


----------



## HarryWilliams

To make the First Aid Kit complete add this:

*Field Guide to Dog First Aid by Randy Acker, DVM*

It describes the steps to take for things that could happen including some extremes. It's pocket size. HPW


----------



## The Snows

Agree with Harry .... Dr Acker's book is a great addition to any first aid kit and can be found in the Retriever Journal's bookstore.


----------



## Cowtown

Gun Dog Supply has a nice kit including stapler. Expensive but my buddy is worth it.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/ready-dog-professional-first-aid-kit.html


----------



## mnduckhunter

thanks for posting this up. 

I need to get one before season starts.


----------



## Brad

How often do you need to replace some of the products and meds if the kit stays in your truck year round?
Thanks, Brad


----------



## jerod

Found this website which has many different sized kits http://www.outdoorsafety.net/


----------



## redhound

I find quick clot is handy to keep in a first aid kit. It stops serious bleeding until you can get more professional help.


----------

